# How to Protect Gate-Checked Carseat...?



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

We will be flying for the first time with DS (1 year old) at the end of the month. We will be taking either our Snugride or a Scenera. We have not bought DS a seat, but plan on asking about a spare seat if the flight isn't full. I'm a little worried about sending the seat into the cargo hold. I know gate-checking is supposed to be better than regular checking...but is there anything we can do to protect the seat?

I know some people suggest bubble wrap and duct tape, but I can't imagine giving up valuable space in our carry-ons to bring a big wad of bubble wrap and a roll of tape. Is there some kind of protective bag that packs small when not in use but still offers some protection?

Also, I'm thinking we need to label our seat (and stroller frame if we bring the Snugride) with...what? Our name, cell phone number, airport of departure and arrival?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd get a car seat bag. I have one that rolls, which makes getting the convertible through the airport a lot easier. The biggest issue I see with gate checked car seats is that the baggage handlers carry them by the harness straps, which is a big no no. The bag prevents this, keeps it clean, and offers a bit of protection. And yes, label with name and address.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

You can just put one of the luggage information tags on it that you get at the airport.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we also have a carseat bag and while it doesn't have padding, it does a good job of protecting the seat from scrapes, bumps, etc. We have a spare seat just for traveling and I just check it when we get to the airport. We did gate check it a couple of times and it is a pain, another thing to haul through the airport. I'm willing to take the minimal risk of it getting damaged somehow and us getting into an accident and the damaged seat not working properly in a seat she spends maybe 10 days a year in. You could wrap it in towels and bungee cords and then put it in the carseat bag if you are really worried.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I've brought my Swedish 55 lbs. rf seats all over the world on 50+ flights and always check them in padded car seat bags as regular luggage. This is not an ideal situation but with some precautions it works very well.

Gate checking luggage can be a a better solution but sometimes the gate checked luggage, like car seats, end up with regular luggage. Then it will be without protection with rest of bags. If you gate check I would bring one of these car seat bags. It will protect your seat from dirt etc and stand out a bit more.

I used padded car seat bags, like this one, for both my seats. These are quite large and there is plenty of space for extra padding consisting of diapers, clothing etc. I usually bubble wrap seat and keep the wrap for the return trip.

Photo below is me at airport during a flight a few weeks ago. Have a nice trip!

Rear Facing Car Seats #1


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

We gate-checked our Scenara with multiple different airlines, without any form of protection, and never had a problem. Frickin' CRUISE LINE was what finally damaged it (they somehow cut the padding).

As for labeling . . . at least in our state (at carseat checks), they pass out and strongly recommend that you use an emergency contact sticker on all carseats. You're supposed to write both parent's cell phone numbers/home phone, emergency contact information, home address . . . basically any type of information that would be useful to emergency workers in the case of a car accident in which all adults in the car are dead or unresponsive. So, all our carseats have that info attached to them anyhow, under the elastic on one side.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
We gate-checked our Scenara with multiple different airlines, without any form of protection, and never had a problem. Frickin' CRUISE LINE was what finally damaged it (they somehow cut the padding).

As for labeling . . . at least in our state (at carseat checks), they pass out and strongly recommend that you use an emergency contact sticker on all carseats. You're supposed to write both parent's cell phone numbers/home phone, emergency contact information, home address . . . basically any type of information that would be useful to emergency workers i*n the case of a car accident in which all adults in the car are dead or unresponsive*. So, all our carseats have that info attached to them anyhow, under the elastic on one side.

OMG this just gave me chills...


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
OMG this just gave me chills...

I've been in two car accidents in the past decade and a half where, despite not being badly injured, I was pretty much mentally useless for about 30 minutes.

My kid's carseat has those stickers, because none of us know what kind of shape we're going to be in after any accident. And it's best to give the emergency workers someone else to contact other than the adult who has also been in the accident.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
If you gate check I would bring one of these car seat bags. It will protect your seat from dirt etc and stand out a bit more.
[/URL]


If I purchase this bag (which seems a bit cheaper, less durable?) than the other, more expensive bags, will it be able to hold our Snugride *and* the base? Do you think it could hold the Snugride *and* the base *and* one of those portable booster seats with tray (for eating out)?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not_telling* 
If I purchase this bag (which seems a bit cheaper, less durable?) than the other, more expensive bags, will it be able to hold our Snugride *and* the base? Do you think it could hold the Snugride *and* the base *and* one of those portable booster seats with tray (for eating out)?

I have the stroller version of this bag and after 2 flights the seams were ripping. I'd reccomend something more durable.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

The gate check bag offers no protection, except keeping dirt out, but perhaps staff will take better care of your seat.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

you don't need to bring the base of your snugride if you don't want to-- I have found it VERY easy to travel with without the base.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
you don't need to bring the base of your snugride if you don't want to-- I have found it VERY easy to travel with without the base.

I was looking at the Owner's manual and thought it seemed very peculiar the way you would use a seat belt with the seat only...with the belt going over the seat (and over DS's legs). And all that stuff about which seat belts can be used and which can't. We started to think it would just be easier to use the LATCH. We've booked a mid-size car...."a Mazda6 or something comparable."


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't travel with the base. It's pretty easy to install without the base. Almost all newer cars have the switchable retractors that work by pulling the belt all the way out first. Those bazillion different kinds of belts are really just for older cars that might have different kinds of seatbelts.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

ditto.

it's really, really easy to install without the base. takes 10 seconds. You just put the seat down, pull the seatbelt all the way out and listen for the clicking as it retracts, thread it through, click the seatbelt, and pull to tighten.

ETA: MUCH easier than installing the base I found!


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

But is it weird that it ends up going OVER the baby's legs? (Am I right about that?) Does it make it hard to put the baby in the seat, with the belt in the way?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, the belt goes over the baby's feet. Normally you put the baby in first, then set the carrier in the car and belt it in. It's not bad to get the baby in around the belt though (just slide the feet under the belt).


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Right-- I either put the baby in first, then do the carseat, or just slide the baby in. It's no harder than ducking the baby's head to slide in under the carrying handle when that is up. Try it out yourself in your own car. You'll be surprised how quick it is.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

Alright, I think y'all are convincing me to forego bringing the base. And then we're sure to be able to fit the carseat and the booster seat in the same bag (I hope!). Maybe we will try it in one of our cars first, being as DS is pretty much at the size limit for the Snugride (he's 29 inches and 21 lbs.) - just wanna make sure it is easy to get him in.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I have this one. I put my Britax Marathon in it. It is super tough cordura nylon, and it has wheels for pulling through the airport. I recently traveled by myself with all 3 kids, and this bag saved my life. I would have never been able to wrangle an infant, our bags, carryons, the carseat, AND the boys' boosters without it. It's pricier, but if you travel often I would honestly spring for the better bag. If you don't you'll be buying another one eventually.

http://www.amazon.com/Rover-Gear-Wes...ef=pd_sbs_ba_7


----------

